# Surge images with Meaning



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

I saw these two surges on the app the same day. The first one I saw was shaped like a heart and then later this one that looks like a deer with a hole shot thru it. Does this mean someone at Uber loves venison?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How about this one ?


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I've heard that'll you drivers are getting screwed in Orlando and now I see how!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

unPat said:


> View attachment 168362
> How about this one ?


Might want to go see a dr about those spots.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Draw your own conclusions


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Draw your own conclusions


Ya did ask us to.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Skin tag on a????


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I see they let Travis Kalanick back in the building. He's back posting private dic pics on the surge maps again.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't know but I thought this one looked like a fish about to eat a piece of food.


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

My country Dominican Republic!


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> Wtf the whole country surge?


Lol! The surge is in a shape of a whole country. That's the city of Boston.


----------



## Chocotac (Jul 26, 2017)

Uber is Pacman and I'm just a pellet


----------



## ech (Oct 11, 2017)

Chocotac said:


> Uber is Pacman and I'm just a pellet


that ones cool.

It looks like the surge is making way for you to pass thru. You should change your name to SurgeRepeller.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

MoreTips said:


> View attachment 171274
> 
> 
> I see they let Travis Kalanick back in the building. He's back posting private dic pics on the surge maps again.


Travis is at it again...


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

here’s my surge pic...


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> here's my surge pic...


lmaoo


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"Nice Beaver!"


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Piss off


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

More Pacman!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Chicken with Mohawk with bullet wound in head


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Chicken with Mohawk with bullet wound in head


I see a poodle or a hare jumping.

Dude I was just in Marietta for Thanksgiving.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I see a poodle or a hare jumping.
> 
> Dude I was just in Marietta for Thanksgiving.


Haha now that you say those, I see them too.

Oh cool. It was pretty dead during thanksgiving. Maybe it was busy at the airport but I try to stay away from there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------

